# The View....



## asaratis (Feb 11, 2014)

Not that I expect the show to be fair and impartial with no political leanings, this comparison of interview questions asked of Michelle Obama and Ann Romney before the 2012 election and the demeanor of the hosts during the interviews leaves no doubt that the show is a haven for leftists.

They were each asked 10 questions. That's fair, isn't it? 










[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImM4HiZfrjw]ASTOUNDING!: Contrast the way "The View" treats Michelle Obama as opposed to Ann Romney (Beck) - YouTube[/ame]

You be the judge!


.


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 11, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Not that I expect the show to be fair and impartial with no political leanings, this comparison of interview questions asked of Michelle Obama and Ann Romney before the 2012 election and the demeanor of the hosts during the interviews leaves no doubt that the show is a haven for leftists.
> 
> They were each asked 10 questions. That's fair, isn't it?
> 
> ...





I can't watch any show with a bunch of women gabbing about silly things and all at the same time.   The View was one I watched a few times, a few years ago, and not since then. Just too much noise going on. I like shows quiet and focused and to the point, by learned professionals, not opinion-makers.


----------



## Lumpy 1 (Feb 12, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Not that I expect the show to be fair and impartial with no political leanings, this comparison of interview questions asked of Michelle Obama and Ann Romney before the 2012 election and the demeanor of the hosts during the interviews leaves no doubt that the show is a haven for leftists.
> ...



Those old hens lay some purty stinky eggs..


----------



## asaratis (Feb 12, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


> asaratis said:
> 
> 
> > Not that I expect the show to be fair and impartial with no political leanings, this comparison of interview questions asked of Michelle Obama and Ann Romney before the 2012 election and the demeanor of the hosts during the interviews leaves no doubt that the show is a haven for leftists.
> ...


The link is to a radio audio describing the show.  You won't have to look at the screen here.

Your point about noise is brought out.  In the Obama interview, the noise was there.  In the Romney interview, it was quite and focused and to the point...the point being to grill Romney...even had a confrontation with Romney's son who was in the audience.

Just LISTEN and give me your opinion.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 12, 2014)

Too much talking over each other. Too much clucking.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 12, 2014)

3 rabid and clueless liberal bitches and one very weak RINO.  This is true with all liberal talk shows.  Bill Maher comes to mind.  Same shit.


----------



## asaratis (Feb 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Too much talking over each other. Too much clucking.


That is pointed out in the comparison.  The party atmosphere was on with Obama, off with Romney.


----------



## S.J. (Feb 12, 2014)

asaratis said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Too much talking over each other. Too much clucking.
> ...


With Michelle it was "Let's make her look good".  With Ann it was "Let's destroy the bitch".


----------



## Politico (Feb 12, 2014)

And this is a surprise how?


----------



## longknife (Sep 18, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Sep 18, 2018)

Never watched it.


----------



## JOSweetHeart (Sep 18, 2018)

^^^ From what I understand, you are not missing all that much because all that they do on there is trash our leader as if there is nothing else to talk about.

God bless you and our leader always!!!

Holly


----------



## sartre play (Sep 19, 2018)

Don't watch day time TV unless sick in bed. wont watch any programs where they interrupt each other.


----------

